# Short Ram VS Cold Air Intake



## vdubxx (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 2008 Volkswagen Jetta SE (MKV) and was wondering which would be the best decision for my car.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The gains are about the same, personal taste is the deciding factor. 

I prefer short ram because its easy to install and maintain. Pus hydrolock is a non-issue. Hope that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

BSH cold air, one piece design was easy and no problems ever. 

It was my first mod. I have hit some big puddles no hydrolock this far.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> BSH cold air, one piece design was easy and no problems ever.
> 
> It was my first mod. I have hit some big puddles no hydrolock this far.


I live in Florida. Our puddles are what everyone else would call rivers. But +1 on the BSH. If you go CAI, its a no brainer.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

The BSH doesn't seem to put the filter way down low like many of the cold air intakes on other cars. Appears sucking up water would only be an issue if you are in water half way up the bumper.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I have the carbonio and (knock on wood) haven't had any issues here in Florida after a year. Just avoid accelerating through puddles and it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll echo the sentiments from each poster here...all is good.
I suggest buying the cheapest :laugh: I dont' think any one is better than the other.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in florida when the streets are flooded, it means that an SUV "might" make it. lol


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the Carbonio cai. Was my first mod ever and it wasn't too difficult. Adds a nice growl too


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> in florida when the streets are flooded, it means that an SUV "might" make it. lol


I agree with this. My car had an engine transplant because I drove into a parking lot that turned into a lake.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

my vote goes to a short ram. we had some huge rainstorms here in boston this past spring and driving on certain roads you never know if you're going to hit a lake in the middle of the road. don't take any chances, go with the EVOMS it's an awesome product!

Clicky Click


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Expecting my EVOMS intake in the mail this week. Can't wait to install it.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a carbonio CAI. No CEL, no hydrolock. I drove through terrible rainstorms, big puddles, a canadian winter, and so far so good. I think the CAI will give you a marginal increase in power vs. the SRI, but, as someone above mentioned, it must be so much easier to clean/change filter on a SRI. I dont know about Florida rain storms, (you guys make them seem like Monsoons lol) but everythings been good with my CAI.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

MK5golf said:


> I have a carbonio CAI. No CEL, no hydrolock. I drove through terrible rainstorms, big puddles, a canadian winter, and so far so good. I think the CAI will give you a marginal increase in power vs. the SRI, but, as someone above mentioned, it must be so much easier to clean/change filter on a SRI. I dont know about Florida rain storms, (you guys make them seem like Monsoons lol) but everythings been good with my CAI.


I'm sure that Canadian water is much more considerate. Living in Maryland I can only somewhat attest as to the insane amount of rain that comes with a tropical storm, but what I've seen is insane...


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

MK5golf said:


> I dont know about Florida rain storms, (you guys make them seem like Monsoons lol)...


True story bro!


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

just get this, sounds great, and u dont have to worry at all about hydrolock. period.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, is that what the red one looks like? Looks kinda orange... hope mine isnt like that...


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

nah its pretty red, sun glare makes it a bit orange...lol


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

hydrolocking sucks I vote short ram


----------



## oh3gti (Nov 19, 2011)

Had my cold air on for two years now. Driven through water and and a hurricane with no hydrolocking. If you are that concerned get one of the water sleeves to cover the filter. Colder air = denser air = easier to compress more air =more power.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

oh3gti said:


> Colder air = denser air = easier to compress more air =more power.


They both make about the same power on a dyno so its not like you are leaving 20whp on the table.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

spdfrek said:


> They both make about the same power on a dyno so its not like you are leaving 20whp on the table.


:thumbup: agreed!


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

wetheitalians said:


> nah its pretty red, sun glare makes it a bit orange...lol


Ya, it was red. Guess its time to paint my engine cover now.


----------

